# VISA TOURIST 600 - ANY NEWS?



## GCP (5 mo ago)

Hello guys, 

I applied to 600 tourist visa on 31 may 2022. Still no answer. 

I have a wedding on October, so I am bit stressed now. 

Anyone that had applied for a tourist visa lately? Any news?

Anyone that already received the visa, can you tell approximately the processing time? On their website it says 90% finalized 37 days.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

GCP said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I applied to 600 tourist visa on 31 may 2022. Still no answer.
> 
> ...


That 37 days was for those processed in March, when the application start dates were revised to the border opening date in February. Many had actually applied well before the 37 days.


----------



## Muandelo (5 mo ago)

I applied on 16 March. since then status not changed. Waiting still for my visa to be processed.


----------



## marley.roman96 (5 mo ago)

Muandelo said:


> I applied on 16 March. since then status not changed. Waiting still for my visa to be processed.


good luck with this! Cheers


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

visa hotspots said:


> If your subclass 600 visa will soon expire, the Australian Visitor Visa Extension is ideal for you.


You cannot extend an existing visitor visa.

If you want to stay longer in Australia, you must apply for a new visa, and comply with all conditions.

You can't normally apply if your first visa has the “no further stay” condition 8503.

The cost is $380 and is only for the tourist stream.


----------

